# Okay......okay........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So it's probably just me......again, being the odd man out. 

So "Prince" has moved on to another dimension. What's all the fuss about? You'd think we lost a national treasure or something. 

Man oh man.......does this world of ours have our priorities messed up big time or what? :watching:


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow I'll agree on that never did like his music much give me some old CCR and i'll be happy.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I guess it's a matter of age & generation. I never cared for Prince's music either. He seemed like more of a showman than musician, but I heard he did write many songs for other artists. I really haven't heard any "newer" musicians that I like-I'm a big Oldies fan but I'm over the hill.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Merle was a much greater loss.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

joepolo said:


> Wow I'll agree on that never did like his music much give me some old CCR and i'll be happy.


Did you mean CPR? :anim_lol:


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Maybe I'll just start carrying my own AED to, just incase the CPR doesn't work.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BTO, Steely Dan, Doobie Bros., Chicago (NOT the city), ELO, GFR, are just a few, that are good to go.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

My wife alerted me to this headline:

This is more sad news from the music industry and you heard it here first..

Report coming in reveals that Rap Legend Kanye West was found alive in his apartment earlier today.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

otisroy said:


> My wife alerted me to this headline:
> 
> This is more sad news from the music industry and you heard it here first..
> 
> Report coming in reveals that Rap Legend Kanye West was found alive in his apartment earlier today.


now that is a real tradegy. too bad he's not gone along for the ride with Prince. I kind of liked some of Prince's music, but Kanye is why white folks is scared.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've heard that he had serious musical ability, but my ear couldn't hear it. I'll admit that I ignored his career with the same fervor that I ignored Slim Whitman's or Michael Jackson's.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

otisroy said:


> My wife alerted me to this headline:
> 
> This is more sad news from the music industry and you heard it here first..
> 
> Report coming in reveals that Rap Legend Kanye West was found alive in his apartment earlier today.


Now I'm really bummed out............

BTW.....I heard that it was his mansion, not an apartment.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Naw.....say it ain't so. He used drugs? Who would have thunk it...............:watching:

Prince?s former drug dealer reveals extent of his addiction | Daily Mail Online


----------

